# [ April 2020 ] Quarantine TV Habits:  What are you watching?



## DaveNV (Apr 16, 2020)

Now that I'm retired, even without the quarantine, I'd be staying at home more than I was.  So I'm trying to practice my new normal for day to day activities.  A certain amount of TV watching was bound to happen, but lately, especially with daytime TV, I'm watching a lot more of it than I thought I ever would.  (Lousy weather has helped a lot with that.)  In addition to all the usual cable TV channels, network channels and so forth, we also have Amazon Prime, Netflix, and Apple TV Plus.  It's a fancy TV smorgasbord in our house.

I thought I had reasonable TV watching habits before all this, but now?  All bets are off.  I'm watching an awful lot of the Science Channel, Discovery, History, Smithsonian, HGTV, and PBS, with a smattering of shows on weird other cable channels I never paid attention to before.  Some of the channels I thought we used to receive seem to be subscription now, so watching old movies (AMC Channel) and so forth isn't an option.  Oddly enough, the cable news channels I used to watch have little to no appeal to me anymore, and I rarely watch. I'll watch network evening news and a half hour or so of local evening news, but that's about it.  Morning shows like Good Morning America and the Today show are just not interesting anymore, as are none of the follow-on chat shows.  Too much drama and fear-mongering, I think, and pseudo-famous people marketing their latest project.  I won't ever watch anything that preys on people's fears, is filled with political propaganda, and hatred thinly disguised as "news." 

What surprises me about all of it is the amount of repetition.  Even on the same day, it seems some shows are repeated, or within a few days it seems the same shows are on again.  Some shows with new titles contain a lot of footage from previous shows with different titles. (Discovery is famous for that. I've watched the same tiger sharks eating fledgling albatross chicks on so many shows now, it's become something of a joke.)  There is a woeful dearth of intelligent programming all over TV these days.  I'm not a snob, and I'm relatively easily amused, but seriously?  This is what we're spending so much money on every month?

When this is over, I'm going to seriously evaluate how much TV we need, and what we want to pay for.  We're spending a lot of money for not a lot of product.  It's almost like buying a timeshare from a Developer.  (HAHAHA!  See what I did there?  )

So what are you watching?  Anything interesting and fun?  Tell me about it - I'm looking for something new.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 16, 2020)

My television habits haven't really changed.  I don't watch much television during the day, most of what I watch is news.  I turn the tv on when I get up, mostly as background noise and "watch" GMA.  During the day I may watch MSNBC while I'm sorting and folding laundry.

In the evenings I'll watch whatever show/series I'm watching at the moment.  If there is nothing else on I'll watch Law and Order reruns.  Then the evening news before turning out the lights and going to sleep.

And remember, I'm a "Survivor" junkie.  Heard "Amazing Race" is coming back on May 20 so I'll be watching that.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 16, 2020)

I watched The Morning Show on Apple TV+. It was entertaining. I like the cast: Jennifer Aniston, Reese Witherspoon, Steve Carell, Billy Crudup. Dickinson was interesting too but might be more of a millennial show. I liked it but not sure it's for everyone. For All Mankind was good but a bit slow moving.


----------



## Panina (Apr 16, 2020)

I decided to use the record option for That Girl .  I remember watching the last few shows in my youth.  It just started year one and I am thoroughly enjoying it.  I appreciate seeing it in episode order.

When I am done with That Girl,  I think I Dream of Jeannie will be what I look for next, then Gillian Island, the Muensters, Carol Burnett Show and Petticoat Junction, each in some way giving me a good memory.

I have been watching the Voice and Live it or List it.  I often put on the Food Network to see if something is of interest.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 16, 2020)

Strangely, I'm just not much of a TV watcher.  I don't like having it on except when we intentionally sit down to watch something together on the weekends.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 16, 2020)

Sundance channel has been airing Hogan's Heros episodes that I have been recording.  I never really watched it much in the past and it has been fun to see them now.

Kurt


----------



## Quilter (Apr 16, 2020)

We’re at our DD with 8 mo in the house.  We watch Baby Bum in YouTube.  Every once in a while we get a big person’s program although we rarely see it all in one sitting.  

DD usually starts day by asking Alexa to play Christian music through the tv.

The only piece of furniture in the living room is a giant U-shaped sectional.  Baby Land is nestled in the center with baby fence going corner to corner.

When baby gets up from nap he’s very mellow and will watch a Grande Designs (Netflix) with us. That might last for 1/2 a program. I tried a new PBS series one day but you can’t concentrate.  I found garden videos on YouTube channel.  

It seems the 3 of us adults are always on the move.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 16, 2020)

We don't watch TV shows, just sports.  We do watch alot of Amazon Prime and Acorn shows and this week we are watching an old British series called LoveJoy.


----------



## spirits (Apr 16, 2020)

I have been watching a lot of CNN lately due to the Covid 19 happenings and the Trump factor.  I actually enjoy listening to Chris Cuomo and find  his closing monologues very uplifting.  Not political here...it's just that I enjoy how he frames his arguments for a position.

Then for some levity my husband and I just finished watching Season 3 of Ozarks.  OMG.  The first two seasons were intriguing but this last one just blew me away with the acting.  Wendy just stole the series...she is an amazing actress and in a show with 3 other strong female characters they tore up the screen with their outsized personalities.  Lady Macbeth had nothing on these four ladies.

With our lives being mostly turned upside down with the social isolation and distancing my husband and I have been doing....Ozarks felt like we were just at home with normal mayhem and not the one that was just outside our doors.

Having said that....here in Canada we seem to be following established medical protocol and our world seems more or less sane.  Keep calm and carry on...our British inheritance is our bedrock for social behavior.  Boring never felt so safe.


----------



## Paul_C (Apr 16, 2020)

I totally agree with you, @[mention]spirits [/mention] Ozark is one of my favorite series of all time! Laura Linney was phenomenal. Everyone in this season was exceptional! But I have to say that this 3rd season was the best ... so good that we binge watched the season in four days. Of course, we have nothing but time these days!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IuLiKa (Apr 16, 2020)

I do not watch TV usually but now that I am home I have more time. I just finished Schitt's Creek on Netflix.. Season 6 is on Amazon Prime for purchase. My husband watches Ozarks he is hooked on it.. can't do it.. I need happy stuff.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 16, 2020)

We DVR a lot of shows on cable to watch later, fast forwarding through commercials. I only set it to record new episodes but like you, I'm finding the same shows I've already seen listed as new but changed in some way.  Re-runs listed as Fan Favorites or such.  We're watching lots of Netflix. Ozark now.


----------



## Paul_C (Apr 16, 2020)

One more to see is Tiger King on Netflix. Hard to believe but it’s a true story. Has Anyone else seen it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IuLiKa (Apr 16, 2020)

If anyone enjoys classical music, I recommend Mozart in the Jungle on Amazon prime. One of my favorite shows... I am thinking to watch it again.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 16, 2020)

Paul_C said:


> One more to see is Tiger King on Netflix. Hard to believe but it’s a true story. Has Anyone else seen it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I saw it.  A train wreck but couldn't stop watching.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 16, 2020)

We don't watch a lot of TV. Between dog walks and the occasional quick dash into a store (masked of course) I listen to NPR (mostly talk- and I'm getting tired of non-stop CV19) during the day- then in the evenings it's usually PBS documentaries or travel/cooking shows. We have to get the travel fix vicariously now. We aren't movie buffs, and so there's a lot of 'it's on for background noise' going on. We have been teaming up in the kitchen and later in the evening we talk, call the distant 'kids', I spend waaay too much time on TUG. 

Without TUG, I'd be a basket case! Might be one before long anyway! Oh, yes. Gardening. I'm hoping for a little warmer weather. Still below freezing early mornings so we can't put out the plants we brought in over winter and they've overstayed their welcome.

Jim


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 16, 2020)

New shows, new to you shows (which may be old, but you've never seen), or tolerable reruns?

This is going to seem "old school" in current times, but maybe dvd block seasons of tolerable old shows?

Some examples from amazon:

All five seasons of Miami Vice - $35

Twilight Zone Complete series (156 episodes) - $53

Complete I Dream Of Jeanie - $20


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2020)

Mostly youtube. We dvr with a tivo the ota channel programs we like. Netflix and Amazon streaming. I tend to re-watch a series a few times. Currently we are watching Hell on Wheels for the second time. I watched Lilyhammer 3 times now over the years. Dexter was twice. Sapranos twice. 

Playing more online Texas Holdem. Not really watching the news that much for the last few years except the local news. Yup, its you tube most of the time and the videos are all over the place. Travel, fishing, cars, jeeps, motorcycles, economy, covid 19, pawn stars, fights, history, stocks, disasters, my resorts, interesting people , interesting places, Candy Rat Records acoustic guitar, other music videos and on and on it never ceases to be amazing.

Bill


----------



## JudyH (Apr 16, 2020)

We have never watched much TV. DH has some game shows he likes in the late afternoon and Johnny Carson reruns late at night. 
we watched The Five on Netflix. Interesting light who dun it. 
Now World on Fire and Baptiste on PBS. 
Survivor and the newWho wants to be a Millionaire Show on network.

We just started reading Hilary Mantel. I am on the third book and he is starting Wolf Hall.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 17, 2020)

We are currently watching Deadwood on HBO and are really enjoying it.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 17, 2020)

I just discovered Get Shorty on Epix and binged all 3 seasons.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 17, 2020)

I enjoy watching the local early morning news shows. Then the three (3) major networks news shows. Later in the day the History, PBS, and HGTV channels.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 17, 2020)

Have always been a sci fi fanatic. Just watched the CBS All Access show Picard. Waiting for the season return of Star Trek Discovery next. Bosch, another of our favorites, returns to prime tonight. The weather has finally started to get nice here so we will be spending much more time outside now.


----------



## mav (Apr 17, 2020)

We rarely watch TV, but now watch about 30 min. of CNN every day, and the 6:30 news.  I did watch a few movies, the Sound of Music, My Fair Lady and Fiddler on the Roof.  . I love musicals.


----------



## klpca (Apr 17, 2020)

IuLiKa said:


> I do not watch TV usually but now that I am home I have more time. I just finished Schitt's Creek on Netflix.. Season 6 is on Amazon Prime for purchase. My husband watches Ozarks he is hooked on it.. can't do it.. I need happy stuff.





IuLiKa said:


> If anyone enjoys classical music, I recommend Mozart in the Jungle on Amazon prime. One of my favorite shows... I am thinking to watch it again.


Lol. I could have written exactly what you wrote. Even the part about Ozark. I tried but it's just too dark for me. Schitts Creek is one of my all time favorites. The characters are just perfect. I will leave you with this gem. A montage of Moira saying bebe.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 17, 2020)

Magnum PI. The Original.


----------



## DancingWaters (Apr 17, 2020)

We drove around last Saturday and saw a HUGE painted pice of plywood in a yard along the road. It said “Honk if you think Carole killed her husband.”  We were shocked someone would have that in their yard and thought it was about someone they knew.   We came home and turned on Netflix and watch the Tiger King.  We cracked up laughing that we were so ignorant.


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 17, 2020)

Finished season 3 of Ozark and season 4 of Money Heist. Just started Season 3 of Fauda tonight. All worthwhile shows! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 17, 2020)

Watching Bosch season 6 right now.  Rick and my stepdad just love it.  I just sit with my computer on my lap (like right now).


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 18, 2020)

Today, I spent three hours watching Andrew Lloyd Webber's Phantom of the Opera...
The 25th Anniversary show from Royal Albert Hall on YouTube's The Show Must Go On channel.
We used our big-screen TV. Pretty remarkable.

------------------
It reminded me of the time I saw Eric Clapton in concert at the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2020)

We just noticed we get free HBO this weekend so we are recording some crap we probably won’t watch.  

Now my wife finds “The Descendants “ on so that’s what we’re watching now.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 18, 2020)

slip said:


> Now my wife finds “The Descendants “ on so that’s what we’re watching now.



Such a great movie.  I enjoy watching it most for the scenery.  I like identifying places where they filmed it.

My favorite line: "We're haole as sh*t."  Any Caucasian who lives in Hawaii and loves it as much as I did can identify with that line.  No matter how much you want to be part of Hawaiian culture, there will always be a limiting factor.  I could walk the walk and talk the talk, but at the end of the day, bloodline was a determining factor.  My Local friends understood and accepted me, but even they knew I would always be something of an outsider.

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2020)

“My favorite line: "We're haole as sh*t." Any Caucasian who lives in Hawaii and loves it as much as I did can identify with that line. No matter how much you want to be part of Hawaiian culture, there will always be a limiting factor. I could walk the walk and talk the talk, but at the end of the day, bloodline was a determining factor. My Local friends understood and accepted me, but even they knew I would always be something of an outsider.”

No doubt. Even someone who visits often can relate.


----------



## Gypsy65 (Apr 18, 2020)

spirits said:


> I have been watching a lot of CNN lately due to the Covid 19 happenings and the Trump factor.  I actually enjoy listening to Chris Cuomo and find  his closing monologues very uplifting.  Not political here...it's just that I enjoy how he frames his arguments for a position.
> 
> Then for some levity my husband and I just finished watching Season 3 of Ozarks.  OMG.  The first two seasons were intriguing but this last one just blew me away with the acting.  Wendy just stole the series...she is an amazing actress and in a show with 3 other strong female characters they tore up the screen with their outsized personalities.  Lady Macbeth had nothing on these four ladies.
> 
> ...



Ozarks is a great series

So is Money Heist and Yellowstone


----------



## Luanne (Apr 18, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Today, I spent three hours watching Andrew Lloyd Webber's Phantom of the Opera...
> The 25th Anniversary show from Royal Albert Hall on YouTube's The Show Must Go On channel.
> We used our big-screen TV. Pretty remarkable.
> 
> ...


I hesitated watching this as I thought "but live shows are so much better".  I'd seen Phantom twice in San Francisco. But I watched, and I'm so glad I did.  The voices were amazing.  And if you watch all the way through to the end, since it was the 25th anniversary, there are some great surprises.  Now I'm hoping they do "Evita".


----------



## Paul_C (Apr 18, 2020)

Glynda said:


> I saw it. A train wreck but couldn't stop watching.



Yes, Glynda, it was, and hard to believe it is actually a true story!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_C (Apr 18, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Finished season 3 of Ozark and season 4 of Money Heist. Just started Season 3 of Fauda tonight. All worthwhile shows!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



We love Ozark and watch every season; have heard of Money Heist but haven’t seen it yet. Thank you for the recommendation, Luvtoride! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_C (Apr 18, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Watching Bosch season 6 right now. Rick and my stepdad just love it. I just sit with my computer on my lap (like right now).



I have to agree with Rick and your stepdad, Cindy! Bosch is one of my favorites! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelerGal (Apr 19, 2020)

Watching a lot of Disney + w/ the kids.  Netflix, Acorn, and Britbox.  I have even re watched Vera and Lewis.  I am thrilled Bosch is back and watched the 1st episode.  Very happy w/ Bosch season this time around.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 19, 2020)

I love mafia and organized crime movies/shows.  I just watched Zerozerozero on Amazon prime.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 19, 2020)

If you haven't watched Murdoch Mysteries it is an amazing series.  It is Canadian and you can get them on Acorn.  They are on Season 13 and still going strong.  Acorn is a $4.99 per month add-on through Amazon Prime.  I would rate this as the best on-going series.  It has light humor and alot of scientific discoveries which we now know to be true thrown into the each episode to help solve the crime and the series is set at the turn of the century, late 1800 and early 1900. 

We also just finished 6 seasons of Brokenwood Mysteries from New Zealand.  Their accent is a little hard to understand and the series is solid. 

We do not care for most American-made shows while we love Canadian, Australian, New Zealand and British shows and we watch these mainly on Acorn and some on Prime.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 19, 2020)

Currently, my DW, DD and I are binge watching The Golden Girls on Netflix. I had forgotten how funny it was. DW and I watched it, of course, during its original run from 1985-1992. Our daughter was born in 1984 so she wasn’t old enough to enjoy it then. I think she caught me watching it on cable a couple of weeks ago (when I couldn’t find anything else) and heard me laughing so she asked if we could all watch it together. If you can get past the video quality, it is fantastic. It holds up really well and the jokes are just non-stop. I rarely laugh out loud at anything on TV. I do it constantly watching this show and so do my wife and daughter. I’m glad we found it again.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Apr 19, 2020)

We have Amazon Prime and Netflix.  Bosch Ozark Tiger King The Crown(although finished before this mess)Kim's Convenience Reruns 30 Rock

I watch Babylon Berlin and Better Call Saul, my wife doesn't, and she watches Grey's Anatomy and Bull while I don't.

Foreign series like Rake from Australia, Occupied from Norway, Bordertown from Finland are a few.  I search them out.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 19, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Currently, my DW, DD and I are binge watching The Golden Girls on Netflix. I had forgotten how funny it was. DW and I watched it, of course, during its original run from 1985-1992. Our daughter was born in 1984 so she wasn’t old enough to enjoy it then. I think she caught me watching it on cable a couple of weeks ago (when I couldn’t find anything else) and heard me laughing so she asked if we could all watch it together. If you can get past the video quality, it is fantastic. It holds up really well and the jokes are just non-stop. I rarely laugh out loud at anything on TV. I do it constantly watching this show and so do my wife and daughter. I’m glad we found it again.



Great television is great anytime.  I agree about Golden Girls - it was smart writing, a little on the edge, and believable.  The casting was perfect.  (Did you know when they started they wanted Betty White to play Blanche, based on the Sue Ann character on The Mary Tyler Moore Show?  Betty turned it down because she'd already played that part.  She was great playing Rose instead.)

I saw a Facebook post today where someone posted a video clip from Cheers, where a customer said he worked for a virus laboratory, working on deadly viruses.  As soon as he left the bar, everybody sprang into action, cleaning up after him.  It was funny, but hit a little close to home, thirty years later. 

Dave


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 19, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Great television is great anytime.  I agree about Golden Girls - it was smart writing, a little on the edge, and believable.  The casting was perfect.  (Did you know when they started they wanted Betty White to play Blanche, based on the Sue Ann character on The Mary Tyler Moore Show?  Betty turned it down because she'd already played that part.  She was great playing Rose instead.)
> 
> I saw a Facebook post today where someone posted a video clip from Cheers, where a customer said he worked for a virus laboratory, working on deadly viruses.  As soon as he left the bar, everybody sprang into action, cleaning up after him.  It was funny, but hit a little close to home, thirty years later.
> 
> Dave


No, I don’t think I’ve ever heard that. I do remember that Estelle Getty was actually the youngest of the four.


----------



## SteelerGal (Apr 19, 2020)

Rjbeach2003 said:


> We have Amazon Prime and Netflix.  Bosch Ozark Tiger King The Crown(although finished before this mess)Kim's Convenience Reruns 30 Rock
> 
> I watch Babylon Berlin and Better Call Saul, my wife doesn't, and she watches Grey's Anatomy and Bull while I don't.
> 
> Foreign series like Rake from Australia, Occupied from Norway, Bordertown from Finland are a few.  I search them out.


Need to watch new season of Babylon Berlin.  And new Bordertown is 5/15.  Love both.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 19, 2020)

Had to meet up with the electrician on Thursday at my mountain vacation home (2.5 hour drive) plus moving some antique bedroom furniture up there. And stayed for 4 nights. I DO NOT HAVE cable TV up there  (see avatar picture) … it is in the woods in the Poconos Mountains and I had it built in 1977. I came back today (Sunday) and I went NO WHERES for anything. In the woods miles from TV broadcast centers (remember, cable TV was first started in the coal mountains of the Poconos)  …. NYC and Philadelphia are 100+/- miles away.

First few years, the was some ver the air' TV, Then the local stations did NOT convert to digital broadcast medium. 

Recently, the Federal government mandated that "over the air" access be increased. I went from watching 1 or 2 channels and MANY DVD movies to 10 "over the air channels". This is not NYC, PHL or Chicago level TV programming with ABC, CBS or NBC  It is the local TV stations broadcasting from Allentown …. or off towers with dishes from somewhere with reruns from the before the 1950 and up. Yes,, some black and white shows TV series and the early years of color. Better than nothing … more choices today than a few years ago.


----------



## jtp1947 (Apr 21, 2020)

Mrs. America on Hulu.  Deals with the attempted passage of the ERA in the 70's.


----------



## geoand (Apr 21, 2020)

We have 55 inch flat screen.  For the past 7 years we have been running vacation photos through AppleTV.  DW is an avid photographer & we have thousands of photos.  They run as a screen saver on the flat screen during the day.  In the evenings we watch videos of DD and her dog on TV.  We cast them onto the screen from our iPhones.  Then we watch about 3 to 4 hours of TV through various apps.  Everything we watch is commercial free, including The Voice.  We watch shows from Europe and Great Britain, medical dramas, police procedurals, movies, etc.  We haven't watched the NEWS since we got rid of Comcast and DirectTV.

PBS app, Prime Video, Hulu, Acorn, Britbox, CBS all access, Netflix are most of the apps we use.

I enjoy seeing the vacation shots during the day.  We don't sit and watch.  We go about our routine and we both will remark about a shot on the tv and say to ourselves or each other that was a great day or great shot.  Many times I get the place wrong but DW will tell me where and when the shot was taken.  Yes, there are repeats but there are many that I haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 23, 2020)

We're enjoying _Money Heist_ so much that we bought another Sony smart blue ray player that we hooked up to the bedroom TV. 

Now we can binge-watch upright in the family room or horizontally in bed. 

Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2020)

ION channel .... lots of good shows aka NCIS


----------



## bluehende (Aug 23, 2020)

We just enjoyed Berlin Station.  One caveat is that it was cancelled and left one plot point unresolved.  Not a big deal but is there.


----------



## Country Roads (Aug 23, 2020)

vacationhopeful said:


> ION channel .... lots of good shows aka NCIS


Original NCIS?


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 23, 2020)

I started watching Luis Miguel on Netflix last night. It is a very interesting fictionalized story about his life.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 23, 2020)

The Last Kingdom on Netflix. It started BBC2 and was taken over by Netflix after season 2. It’s based off of the book series The Saxon Stories. It’s a historical fiction and starts with the last kingdom (Wessex) to stand from the Dane invasion of the mid 800’s and the coronation of King Alfred the Great. It’s not always historically accurate, but many of the characters, battles and events were real. The protagonist is not (at least not alive during this time period). He’s a Saxon from Northumbria raised as a Dane. While not on a Game of Thrones level, the battles scenes are pretty good. There are 4 seasons and a 5th has just been announced.

It’s been review pretty high with it getting mostly 95% and above Fresh on Rotten Tomatoes. Here’s the link to the season 1 trailer.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2020)

Tonight is the final episode for Yellowstone.

We missed a lot last year with moving but we can’t find anywhere to binge watch the prior seasons for free.


----------



## DrQ (Aug 23, 2020)

We installed a TiVo Roamio with a TiVo mini in the BR and I had an outside antenna put up. We are now exploring all the sub channels.

I love Svengooli on MeTV. He is a great weekend schlock horror film host that is a perverted cross between old WGN's Family Classics with Frazier Thomas and Sammy Terry out of Indianapolis. I love the old Dick Van Dyke shows and Emergency!.

The reason I got the TiVo was for our local PBS station which shows old Britcoms like Good Neighbors (The Good Life), To the Manor Born, Are you being Served, Yes, (+Prime) Minister, Keeping Up Appearances ... without having to subscribe to a wealth of streaming services. It turns out the sub channels are frosting on the cake.

We subscribe to Sling TV and Amazon Prime for our other streaming content.


----------



## elaine (Aug 23, 2020)

I have my "heavy" TV on Netflix, Ozark, Occupied, various British crime dramas. And my late night "light" TV-just finished The Durrells (of Corfu). 5 seasons--so cute, based upon true story of widow+kids who moved to Corfu in 1934. Got the book for my Mom. Shitts creek is hilarious-just finished that after Corfu. Going to start Mr. Selfridge soon. 
Wish I could get MASH, but I'd totally binge on that, I'm sure.


----------



## elaine (Aug 23, 2020)

dayooper said:


> The Last Kingdom on Netflix. It started BBC2 and was taken over by Netflix after season 2.


Can you also get Season 1? If not, where can I watch it?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2020)

elaine said:


> I have my "heavy" TV on Netflix, Ozark, Occupied, various British crime dramas. And my late night "light" TV-just finished The Durrells (of Corfu). 5 seasons--so cute, based upon true story of widow+kids who moved to Corfu in 1934. Got the book for my Mom. Shitts creek is hilarious-just finished that after Corfu. Going to start Mr. Selfridge soon.
> Wish I could get MASH, but I'd totally binge on that, I'm sure.



My husband watches MASH on METV every single evening. Has seen the same episodes a zillion times. Makes me crazy.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 23, 2020)

elaine said:


> Can you also get Season 1? If not, where can I watch it?



All 4 seasons are on Netflix.


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Now that I'm retired, even without the quarantine, I'd be staying at home more than I was. So I'm trying to practice my new normal for day to day activities. A certain amount of TV watching was bound to happen, but lately, especially with daytime TV, I'm watching a lot more of it than I thought I ever would. (Lousy weather has helped a lot with that.) In addition to all the usual cable TV channels, network channels and so forth, we also have Amazon Prime, Netflix, and Apple TV Plus. It's a fancy TV smorgasbord in our house.
> 
> I thought I had reasonable TV watching habits before all this, but now? All bets are off. I'm watching an awful lot of the Science Channel, Discovery, History, Smithsonian, HGTV, and PBS, with a smattering of shows on weird other cable channels I never paid attention to before. Some of the channels I thought we used to receive seem to be subscription now, so watching old movies (AMC Channel) and so forth isn't an option. Oddly enough, the cable news channels I used to watch have little to no appeal to me anymore, and I rarely watch. I'll watch network evening news and a half hour or so of local evening news, but that's about it. Morning shows like Good Morning America and the Today show are just not interesting anymore, as are none of the follow-on chat shows. Too much drama and fear-mongering, I think, and pseudo-famous people marketing their latest project. I won't ever watch anything that preys on people's fears, is filled with political propaganda, and hatred thinly disguised as "news."
> 
> ...



Can we “refresh” this thread now that the weather is turning colder, restrictions are keeping us home more as cases rise (in NJ here but much of the country too) and new things to watch or discover?

New show on Netflix, Emily in Paris was pretty good and you can’t beat the setting!

My wife, who has never binged watch anything and I are watching multiple episodes daily of “Animal Kingdom” on Amazon Prime. I describe it as a cross between Ozark and Breaking Bad...crime, money laundering, gangs and rooting for the bad guys. Anyone else into this 4 season (5th supposedly planned) pick up from AMC?

After hearing about Schitts Creek here and from others we’ve started watching that now...almost thru season 3. Hilarious and well done comedy.

And the latest Home Improvement show, since we have more time to do things around the house....The Home Edit on Netflix. These 2 cheerful women and their staff “organize” Reese Witherspoons massive closet as well as other celebrities and regular people’s homes, garages and closets courtesy of The Container Store! 

What else are you watching? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Now that I'm retired, even without the quarantine, I'd be staying at home more than I was. So I'm trying to practice my new normal for day to day activities. A certain amount of TV watching was bound to happen, but lately, especially with daytime TV, I'm watching a lot more of it than I thought I ever would. (Lousy weather has helped a lot with that.) In addition to all the usual cable TV channels, network channels and so forth, we also have Amazon Prime, Netflix, and Apple TV Plus. It's a fancy TV smorgasbord in our house.
> 
> I thought I had reasonable TV watching habits before all this, but now? All bets are off. I'm watching an awful lot of the Science Channel, Discovery, History, Smithsonian, HGTV, and PBS, with a smattering of shows on weird other cable channels I never paid attention to before. Some of the channels I thought we used to receive seem to be subscription now, so watching old movies (AMC Channel) and so forth isn't an option. Oddly enough, the cable news channels I used to watch have little to no appeal to me anymore, and I rarely watch. I'll watch network evening news and a half hour or so of local evening news, but that's about it. Morning shows like Good Morning America and the Today show are just not interesting anymore, as are none of the follow-on chat shows. Too much drama and fear-mongering, I think, and pseudo-famous people marketing their latest project. I won't ever watch anything that preys on people's fears, is filled with political propaganda, and hatred thinly disguised as "news."
> 
> ...



Can we “refresh” this thread now that the weather is turning colder, restrictions are keeping us home more as cases rise (in NJ here but much of the country too) and new things to watch or discover?

New show on Netflix, Emily in Paris was pretty good and you can’t beat the setting!

My wife, who has never binged watch anything and I are watching multiple episodes daily of “Animal Kingdom” on Amazon Prime. I describe it as a cross between Ozark and Breaking Bad...crime, money laundering, gangs and rooting for the bad guys. Anyone else into this 4 season (5th supposedly planned) pick up from AMC?

After hearing about Schitts Creek here and from others we’ve started watching that now...almost thru season 3. Hilarious and well done comedy.

And the latest Home Improvement show, since we have more time to do things around the house....The Home Edit on Netflix. These 2 cheerful women and their staff “organize” Reese Witherspoons massive closet as well as other celebrities and regular people’s homes, garages and closets courtesy of The Container Store! 

What else are you watching? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 1, 2020)

Last week the MLB World Series, this week NFL Football and college football games.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 1, 2020)

"Holidate" on Netflix. It's like a Hallmark movie, but for real adults.
There's alcohol, hangovers, swearing, and sex (mostly talk). Rel-10/28.
Kristin Chenoweth has a part as a family member who has serial holidates.
.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 1, 2020)

Panina said:


> I decided to use the record option for That Girl .  I remember watching the last few shows in my youth.  It just started year one and I am thoroughly enjoying it.  I appreciate seeing it in episode order.
> 
> When I am done with That Girl,  I think I Dream of Jeannie will be what I look for next, then Gillian Island, the Muensters, Carol Burnett Show and Petticoat Junction, each in some way giving me a good memory.
> 
> I have been watching the Voice and Live it or List it.  I often put on the Food Network to see if something is of interest.


It's free on Amazon Prime to watch these with no commercials.  I am a big fan of That Girl.  Petticoat Junction, love that one, actually all of those you mentioned.  Rick loves The Voice.  I don't get it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 1, 2020)

I have TBN on all morning into the afternoon and end with an episode of Billy Graham.  I like CBN News on 700 Club and on their website.  I like news with a biblical perspective, and no other channel provides that historical viewpoint.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 1, 2020)

Lots of Peacock streaming service. It's is free with Comcast. Lots of new and old shows and movies.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 1, 2020)

Great thread!  (LOL!  Yes, I know I started this last Spring, that was, what? Like a million years ago? )

So much is different since last April.  We're now living in Nevada, still spending most of our time getting our home here set up, fixed up, and ready to live in.  Lots to be learned about living in the desert, after all those years in the rainy Pacific Northwest.  We aren't watching as much day-to-day programming, even though the TV is on almost all the time, for background noise, if nothing else.  Cable options here are more limited, so it tends to stay on the same few channels - mainly HGTV or DIY.  I'm surprised how many ideas I've gained from the assorted shows on those channels. Once the election cycle is over, and all the nonstop political advertising goes away, I may pay more attention to what is being shown on other channels.  But it's impossible to enjoy a network show when it's interrupted by hate speech and lies every five minutes.  I have enough stress in my life as it is without subliminally adding to it.

I'll be watching (so to speak) what others have to offer.  As things here calm down, and our lives become more routine, I'm sure TV habits will increase.

Dave


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Nov 1, 2020)

Hang tough, 3 more days. . .


----------



## chellej (Nov 1, 2020)

We watch a combo of Amazon Prime and Netflix.  In the evenings DH has to have the TV on so we are always looking for the newest binge.

Longmire
Blacklist
The McGregor Saga - Man from snowy river
The Ranch
Bosch
Sneaky Pete
Homeland
Homecoming
Absentia
The WIdow
Mrs Maisal
The Crown
Reckoning
Breaking Bad
Better Call Saul
Downton Abbey
Suits
Hannah
Goliath
Jack Ryan
Texas Rising
Nightshift
The Americans


----------



## Luanne (Nov 1, 2020)

We don't have any streaming services so I'm stuck with what I can get on Directv.  Lately I've been enjoying shows on PBS, many of them from other countries.  Just finished "Flesh and Blood" and up next is "Roadkill" with Hugh Laurie.  Previously it was Van der Valk. These are all British shows.

I'm also watching Fargo, the Amazing Race and Transplant (a Canadian medical show).


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 1, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> My husband watches MASH on METV every single evening. Has seen the same episodes a zillion times. Makes me crazy.



Happens at my house with The Crown and Downton Abbey.  *SOMEONE* I know in this house is a super-uber-dooper-major fan, bordering on fanatic.  I didn't mind watching them the first five or twenty times the same episode was on, but now?  Come on, there has to be _SOMETHING_ else on already. There's a reason we have four TVs in a house with only two people. LOL! 

Dave


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 1, 2020)

All on Netflix:
The Queen's Gambit series on Netflix. Highly recommend, kept both of our attention to the end. It's about an orphan female chess prodigy set in the 1950's and 1960's. Great costumes and music from that era.

The Trial of The Chicago Seven (movie)

Unorthodox (series) about a young women who leaves her ultra orthodox Jewish faith in Williamsburg, NY. Based on a true story, it was fascinating to me. 

Lenox Hill, a documentary about four doctors at Lenox Hill hospital in New York was fascinating.

On my list to watch next on Netflix is the new movie version of Rebecca. It does not have that great of reviews, but I'm going to watch it anyway.

Recommended to me but have not watched on Netflix yet:
Rita - a Danish comedy/drama.
Call My Agent - A French comedy about a talent agency.
Jack Whitehall: Travels with My Father- Documentary about a guy traveling the world with his dad.
Shtisel -This was recommended to me by a friend because I liked Unorthodox. Set in Israel.
Offspring - Comedy drama set in Australia about a 30 something female MD.


----------



## klpca (Nov 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Happens at my house with The Crown and Downton Abbey.  *SOMEONE* I know in this house is a super-uber-dooper-major fan, bordering on fanatic.  I didn't mind watching them the first five or twenty times the same episode was on, but now?  Come on, there has to be _SOMETHING_ else on already. There's a reason we have four TVs in a house with only two people. LOL!
> 
> Dave


I am sure that my husband would say that about the Great British Baking Off. I may have watched every season more than once. Maybe 5 times each.  It has even inspired me to try to bake bread which has never held any interest for me. I can just buy it at the store. But I installed the Netflix app on my phone so I just put my earbuds in and no one knows.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 1, 2020)

I like detective shows--even those set in Finland. Currently watching Borderland (dubbed) and I see there is a second season of Deadwind available (first season was subtitles). Interesting to see the bleak (to me) countryside and cityscapes in Finland. Both are excellent series. If you watch either of those I'm sure you'll be offered a series set in Iceland as well -- can't recall the name, but another good detective show.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 1, 2020)

Today I am,Watching the Pittsburgh Steelers and Baltimore Raven football game .
Steelers are leaving 28 to 24 only 5 seconds in the game. Ravens have the football.
Pass play by the Ravens. Pittsburgh knocks the ball down in the end zone.
Ravens lost the game.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 1, 2020)

My wife is binge-watching NetFlix shows. She just finished the Ranch (it was like watching That 70's Show), and now the 100.


----------



## Merbears (Nov 1, 2020)

New girl & now Elf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 1, 2020)

Into North Woods Law NH and NH Chronicles right now


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 1, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Into North Woods Law NH and NH Chronicles right now



Is that about your new state? Timely! 

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Is the about your new state? Timely!
> 
> Dave



Yes. We love it. We have binge watched all the past seasons of NW Law NH  when we first moved in and COVID hit.  It was exciting to see all the places in the state we are familiar with.

Now this past month a new season has begun for NH. 

(In between seasons they featured ones filmed in Maine and Texas.)

NH Chronicle is on every night for a half hour after the news and features different stories about NH people and things going on in the state with a narrated short historical story segment at the end. It’s been on for 20 years!


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 1, 2020)

We loved Animal Kingdom. Ellen Barkin was great. Now we are watching The Last Kingdom which is similar to Game of Thrones. Ozark season 3 was awesome! as you can tell we have no issues watching violent shows.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 1, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Yes. We love it. We have binge watched all the past seasons of NW Law NH  when we first moved in and COVID hit.  It was exciting to see all the places in the state we are familiar with.
> 
> Now this past month a new season has begun for NH.
> 
> ...



That's pretty cool.  Kind of like when I watched Pacific Northwest series and movies (e.g. Sleepless in Seattle, Northern Exposure), to see geography I was familiar with. They have a show called Northwest Backroads on Seattle TV that is a travelogue about the Pacific Northwest. Probably similar to your NH Chronicles show.

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Nov 1, 2020)

We've really enjoyed Cobra Kai (the essence of which is that everyone is the hero of their own story, and not everything is so black/white), Shrill (which is just *fantastic*) and Ted Lasso (which has some of the most fully-formed female characters that I've seen in awhile, but you have to watch past the first episode.) Also, the animated Star Trek Below Decks is a real breath of fresh, easy air, while Star Trek Discovery is just straight-up #competencyporn.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> That's pretty cool.  Kind of like when I watched Pacific Northwest series and movies (e.g. Sleepless in Seattle, Northern Exposure), to see geography I was familiar with. They have a show called Northwest Backroads on Seattle TV that is a travelogue about the Pacific Northwest. Probably similar to your NH Chronicles show.
> 
> Dave



I loved Northern Exposure! And Sleepless in Seattle!

 Being a person who has always been attracted to the north I also enjoy shows like Alaska Homesteaders, Alaska Trucking, Gold Rush, Bushwackers, The Last Frontier, etc. Lol!

 I like watching tv shows and movies filmed in locations in the north, northwest, and New England. Ex: On Golden Pond- which was filmed on gorgeous Squam Lake right nearby where we live (though the story line has it taking place in Maine); The Newhart Show about Vermont innkeepers; What About Bob? ( New Hampshire); Baby Boom ( Vermont); Call of the Wild; White Fang and Iron Will.


----------



## Theiggy (Nov 1, 2020)

@amycurl Cobra Kai was soooooo good. DH and I can’t wait for Season 3 in January. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 5, 2020)

I finished watching the re-make of the movie "Rebecca" on Netflix. It is based on the the 1938 novel by Daphne de Mauier and was also made into a movie in 1940 by Alfred Hitchcock which won the Best Picture Academy award that year. I can't remember the original, but all the reviews say this version doesn't measure up to it.

I didn't care.  I needed a diversion from all this election drama.  The movie was a piece of fluff with beautiful scenery in Monte Carlo and Cornwall and the costumes were fun too. Lily James from Downton Abby starred, as well as Kristin Scott Thomas as the evil Mrs. Danvers. I call this a potato chip movie. No nutrition value, but sometimes you just crave that junk food !


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 5, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I finished watching the re-make of the movie "Rebecca" on Netflix. It is based on the the 1938 novel by Daphne de Mauier and was also made into a movie in 1940 by Alfred Hitchcock which won the Best Picture Academy award that year. I can't remember the original, but all the reviews say this version doesn't measure up to it.
> 
> I didn't care.  I needed a diversion from all this election drama.  The movie was a piece of fluff with beautiful scenery in Monte Carlo and Cornwall and the costumes were fun too. Lilly James from Downton Abby starred as well as Kristin Scott Thomas as the evil Mrs. Danvers. I call this a potato chip movie. No nutrition value, but sometimes you just crave that junk food !



I like your description of it.  And Lily James is a great actress, isn't she?  If you want to see another great movie, find the "Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society" movie.  It's a really great movie, and Lily James is great in it.  A couple of other Downton actors are in it, too.









						The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society (film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Push comes to shove, read the book.  It's also really good.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Nov 5, 2020)

We are into the Jamestown series on Amazon Prime about three shows in. I didn't think I would like it. My wife wanted to watch this and oddly enough I do like it.

We both liked the series Alone. It is reality tv where people try to make it alone in the wilderness and the last one gets a bunch of money. We watched all seven seasons and we both liked it.

I still spend more time watching youtube. 

Bill


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 6, 2020)

Going to finish the Queens Gambit tonight!


----------



## elaine (Nov 6, 2020)

Borgen on Netflix. Like Madame Secretary in Denmark. Although hubbie not as "perfect" as on MS.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 6, 2020)

Ironwood said:


> Going to finish the Queens Gambit tonight!



That's a great series.

Dave


----------



## Brett (Nov 6, 2020)

now watching Ultimate Alaskan Survival on Nat Geo

how many reality shows can Marty be on ?


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 7, 2020)

I watched the entire series of Greenleaf on Netflix over the course of the last month or two. I got hooked by the characters and drama. I really enjoyed it. 

I have started watching another show on Hulu called Transplant. I'm a sucker for the medical drama shows and this one is very good. Reminds me of The Resident (also on Hulu) which I also really enjoy. Both are on-going series with new episodes in the future.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 7, 2020)

I don't do Netflix, Series or Movies.  I limit news to between 5 and 6 am when I first get up.  Other than that selected Sports but games are getting harder and harder to watch as replays, pitching changes and commercials drag them out...

George


----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2020)

I am surprised at how much I enjoy watching Agents of Shield on Netflix


----------



## Dori (Nov 8, 2020)

I enjoyed watching Greenleaf and now I am catching up on This is Us. A great series!.

Dori


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 8, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I don't do Netflix, Series or Movies.  I limit news to between 5 and 6 am when I first get up.  Other than that selected Sports but games are getting harder and harder to watch as replays, pitching changes and commercials drag them out...
> 
> George



I think the trick is to DVR record the game (or any show), then skip through the parts you don't want to watch.  Makes creating your own Instant Replays really easy. 

Dave


----------



## elaine (Nov 8, 2020)

I have thoroughly enjoyed Netflix, non-US based shows: The Durrells of Corfu, Call the Midwife, Broadchurch, Occupied, Borgen, and a few others.


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 8, 2020)

elaine said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed Netflix, non-US based shows: The Durrells of Corfu, Call the Midwife, Broadchurch, Occupied, Borgen, and a few others.



Add, the Spanish series (3 seasons), Casa de Papel, or the English title Money Heist! Excellent show if you haven’t watched it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 9, 2020)

I signed up for Epix on Amazon Video special 99 cents a month trial so I could watch Belgravia, the latest from Julian Fellows (Downton Abbey).

I’ve been also watching Pennyworth on there, its different, about the origin of Bruce Wayne’s butler, Alfred Pennyworth.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Merbears (Dec 5, 2020)

Queens Gambit & Anne with an E , ironically both about red headed orphan girls. One is not family friendly, while the other is. Both good so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezy52 (Dec 5, 2020)

I Can only stand watching TV that I've recorded and can zip through, the commercials, the inane parts and the too violent parts.  And although politics has gotten exhausting, my recent favorite Borgen on Netflix, taught me about the parlimentary system in Denmark.  It's Danish, dubbed in English with subtitles if needed.  It was 3 very interesting and enjoyable seasons, just loved it. Give it a Go~


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 6, 2020)

We started watching Breaking Bad.  I cannot believe that I actually worry they are going to get caught.  It's rather an odd emotion for me.  

Right now I am watching Christmas movies.  I love the season.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 6, 2020)

Not sure if I have posted here....

I have watched The Tiger King, Don't  F.....with the Cats, McMillions, Queens Gambit, Ozark and almost done with Season 4 of The Crown.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 6, 2020)

Cliff is not much of a TV watcher at all -- 60 Minutes and the evening news if I remind him to turn his TV on. But I thought he'd like Queen's Gambit, and he watched that with me. He liked Victoria on PBS, so I got him watching The Crown. After I watched two episodes of Borgen, I called him in to repeat those with me to see if he liked them, so now we watch an hour almost every evening. I think he'd like House of Cards, and it has been long enough ago that I watched it that it will seem new to me (except I won't get blindsided by girl meets train this time).  I try to find a movie for us on Saturday night -- we watched The Healer which was cute, family suitable,  and a nice way to spend an evening, and Hillbilly Elegy -- now he's convinced his family background is "white trash" and bought books on the subject on Amazon. Cliff, there is a difference between being poor and being "trash"!


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm exploring the free apps I get from Comcast.  YouTube, Peacock, Pluto, and others.


----------



## jme (Dec 6, 2020)

"Queen's Gambit" was one of the best series I've seen......absolutely among my top 5 of all time.
Totally got me sucked in----it started slow, even quite morbid, but I've learned to stick with it, and as it usually goes,
after 3 episodes I didn't want to stop watching it. I used to play chess, so.......
The ending was as good as it gets. One of the best feel-good stories in a long time. I even recorded Harmon's final "walk in the park"
on my phone so I can rewatch it every now and then......I thought the storyline brilliant, and the acting superb.

(Watching The Undoing now, and halfway in, it can't light a candle to Queen's Gambit, imho.
Many are raving about The Undoing, but so much about it irks me.....
Nicole Kidman has never been among my favorite actresses.....)


----------



## PrairieGirl (Dec 6, 2020)

Running out of things to watch on Amazon Prime (where is that next season of Bosch!) so I signed up for a free month of Hulu.  

Right now we are binging (and I mean binging because there are something like 7 seasons!) on Sons of Anarchy.  I wasn't sure about it after the first 2 episodes, but now I'm ALL IN.  The acting is VERY good (especially the mother) and the gore and sex are mostly left up to your imagination (with just enough to get your mind running).  It is disturbing and to me actually sad, but also very captivating.  I felt exactly the same way about Breaking Bad.  Once you feel like you "know" the characters, you want to keep going to see what happens.

But before we stopped watching Prime, I did watch the movie "The Report".  Again, incredible acting.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 6, 2020)

Tonight I'm starting "Your Honor" with Brian Cranston on Showtime.


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 6, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> Not sure if I have posted here....
> 
> I have watched The Tiger King, Don't F.....with the Cats, McMillions, Queens Gambit, Ozark and almost done with Season 4 of The Crown.



I’m finally watching The Crown and wondering why it took me so long to “try” this outstanding series! I’m Almost thru season 2 and hoping I can savor season 3 and 4 as most say it gets better! 

I just started “The Pack”on Amazon and I have to say, I was surprised by how “endearing” this series is. Who can resist Dogs and their doting owners in a version of “The Amazing Race”. Looks like it’s going to be a lot of fun to watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 7, 2020)

jme said:


> "Queen's Gambit" was one of the best series I've seen......absolutely among my top 5 of all time.
> Totally got me sucked in----it started slow, even quite morbid, but I've learned to stick with it, and as it usually goes,
> after 3 episodes I didn't want to stop watching it. I used to play chess, so.......
> The ending was as good as it gets. One of the best feel-good stories in a long time. I even recorded Harmon's final "walk in the park"
> ...



Enjoyed Queen's Gambit 

Enjoyed Undoing - why - It was 6 Episodes and watching the episodes I could not figure out who did the killing.  The dad? The wife? The son?  The accused?  The victim's husband?  Most of the time I figure out who the guilty party is but not this time.  So I like that it was not predictable to me


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 7, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> I’m finally watching The Crown and wondering why it took me so long to “try” this outstanding series! I’m Almost thru season 2 and hoping I can savor season 3 and 4 as most say it gets better!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I did not even know about The Crown until others starting mentioning it on another forum.  Did not really know too much about the Royal family.  Whatever I knew more or less what when Diana came into the picture.  One hears and reads bits and pieces.  This story has made the Queen human and made me understand a little bit of why she is the way "I think she is".  Interesting knowing the dynamics of the family too.  Who knows how accurate these stories are - obviously always some drama/more words put into it.  They cannot possible know everything said in private.  But gives one an idea.

Almost done watching now.  Wishing we did not have to wait two years for the next season.

Enjoy!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 7, 2020)

Started watching Borgen from recommendations here, and we are hooked after 1 show. Really enjoying the Copenhagen setting, we have good friends who live there and it is fun to try and recognize places we have been.

Hillbilly Elegy (movie) on Netflix
The Trial of the Chicago Seven (movie) on Netflix
Uncle Frank (movie) on Amazon Prime

Tried to watch The Two Popes but both of us fell asleep!

Men of A Certain Age (series) on Netflix


----------



## geekette (Dec 7, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Started watching Borgen from recommendations here, and we are hooked after 1 show. Really enjoying the Copenhagen setting, we have good friends who live there and it is fun to try and recognize places we have been.
> 
> Hillbilly Elegy (movie) on Netflix
> The Trial of the Chicago Seven (movie) on Netflix
> ...


Men of A Certain Age was a great show.   I was appalled when it was cancelled after only 2 seasons.


----------



## geoand (Dec 7, 2020)

I am a Helen Mirren fan. I did a free week of Britbox & watched Prime Suspect for the 4th time but first time in 4K format. Each episode is about 1 1/2 hours. One of the best police shows ever. Also watched Shetland and it was enjoyable


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Dec 7, 2020)

Agree with many of the mentioned show.  We have Amazon Prime and Netflix.  We have been starting off the evening with The Amazing Race.  Amazon  has most of the seasons.  By fast forwarding through the opening it ends up being about 40 minutes.  Also have enjoyed Life in Pieces on Amazon.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 7, 2020)

Adding (All Amazon Prime series)

Good Girls Revolt  - late sixties drama about journalism, equal work for equal pay. Worth it just for the costumes and soundtrack!

A Very English Scandal - True story about Member of House of Commons and how he tried to hush a scandal. Hugh Grant plays the lead, and he is especially smarmy and loathsome.

Modern Love - Based on New York Times column. Nice short stories based on true life.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 7, 2020)

I enjoy British shows. New Tricks is a hoot. 

Justwatch.com is a great site to find out where a show airing.


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 7, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Started watching Borgen from recommendations here, and we are hooked after 1 show. Really enjoying the Copenhagen setting, we have good friends who live there and it is fun to try and recognize places we have been.
> 
> Hillbilly Elegy (movie) on Netflix
> The Trial of the Chicago Seven (movie) on Netflix
> ...



I think “Uncle Frank” is on Amazon Prime Video.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 7, 2020)

geoand said:


> I am a Helen Mirren fan. I did a free week of Britbox & watched Prime Suspect for the 4th time but first time in 4K format. Each episode is about 1 1/2 hours. One of the best police shows ever. Also watched Shetland and it was enjoyable



Is that free trial of Brit box available to all? How long is the free trial? Not that I need a new streaming service but that series sounds outstanding. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 8, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Is that free trial of Brit box available to all? How long is the free trial? Not that I need a new streaming service but that series sounds outstanding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Luvtoride,

Watch BritBox - $0.99/month for I Month - amazon.com.



			Amazon.com Sign up for Prime Video
		

.

Ends Dec 9.

Also see thif link for info on Brit Box Free Trial.





__





						BritBox Free Trial - TrialForFree.com
					

Get your BRITBOX FREE TRIAL today and watch british tv. all you essential UK soaps and entertainment on one streaming service. 193 DAYS OF UNLIMTED MOVIE & TV FREE TRIALS




					trialforfree.com
				





Richard


----------



## DJensen (Dec 8, 2020)

Yellowstone!! Maybe this is buried in pages 2-4 of the thread, I did not read through them all!

Also, Christmas Chronicles (1 and 2) are fun Christmas movies with Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn (Steven Van Zandt with music!!)


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 8, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> I think “Uncle Frank” is on Amazon Prime Video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are right. My bad. I will correct this on my previous post.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 8, 2020)

We have watched a ton of series since the covid limited our travels and social life.. Yellowstone, Tiger King,  The Undoing, etc.

Web started watch Big Sky, which is from David R. Kelly like the Undoing..  I also started the Mandalorian on Disney Plus..

Kind of late to the party, but I just started the Handmaids Tale on Hulu,  not sure if i like it enough to watch the whole series yet.


----------



## dayooper (Dec 8, 2020)

The Umbrella Academy on Netflix. Very quirky show about a dysfunctional superhero family. The soundtrack for is awesome and the show is even better.

Here’s the trailer 

My wife and I just started The Boys on Amazon Prime. It’s about a group of vigilantes keeping tabs on superhero’s who have run amok

Here’s the trailer


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 15, 2020)

We just watched The Prom on Netflix. If you get past the “Glee” like vibe it is a feel good musical movie with a great message and a talented cast of big names. James Corbin is awesome but Meryl Streep seems out of her element. Still a fun movie for my wife and I to watch together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 15, 2020)

Just finished Hillbilly Elegy.  

Not sure which one will be watching next......


----------



## emeryjre (Dec 15, 2020)

The Flight Attendant and The Undoing on HBO Max are very good


----------



## geoand (Dec 15, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> We just watched The Prom on Netflix. If you get past the “Glee” like vibe it is a feel good musical movie with a great message and a talented cast of big names. James Corbin is awesome but Meryl Streep seems out of her element. Still a fun movie for my wife and I to watch together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am planning on watching this & will enjoy the “Glee like vibe” also.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 18, 2021)

Read a recommendation for a French show on Netflix called “Call My Agent”. It has subtitles, we are enjoying it.
Also the new version of “All Creatures Great and Small on PBS.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 18, 2021)

Watching House of Cards.......

Might have to look into Flight Attendant


----------



## Luanne (Jan 18, 2021)

Just started Miss Scarlet and the Duke on PBS.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 18, 2021)

Been binge watching Discovery Plus channels.  It's nice catching up on episodes of favorite shows I've missed.  Also watching CBS streaming on Apple TV, because it also contains high-definition versions of the Smithsonian Channel shows.  Found an entire season of Big Brother, called "Over The Top," an online version that was never broadcast.  Watched the very first season of Survivor, which I hadn't ever seen.  Nice to have the background on that series.

All in, I'm watching waaaaay too much television.  

Dave


----------



## Luvtoride (Jan 18, 2021)

Just finished watching “One Night in Miami” on Amazon Prime Video. What a great and appropriate movie to watch on MLK Day. Should definitely check it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 19, 2021)

Before I started watching House of Cards, I tried to watch Uncut Gems with Adam Sandler.....I could not get into it and had to turn it off.


----------



## jme (Jan 19, 2021)

Amazon Prime....Belgravia.
_..........Belgravia_ is a historical drama miniseries, set in the 19th century, based on the 2016 novel of the same name 
by Julian Fellowes (Downton Abbey)—both named after _Belgravia_, an affluent district of London.


Netflix....Lupin.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 19, 2021)

AnnaS said:


> Before I started watching House of Cards, I tried to watch Uncut Gems with Adam Sandler.....I could not get into it and had to turn it off.


Same with me - used the F*** word way too much.


Richard


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 19, 2021)

AnnaS said:


> Before I started watching House of Cards, I tried to watch Uncut Gems with Adam Sandler.....I could not get into it and had to turn it off.



There are very few movies we don't watch to the end, even if we say "well that was two wasted hours" when we finish. Uncut Gems got turned off after 30-40 minutes.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 19, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Same with me - used the F*** word way too much.
> 
> 
> Richard



I find using the word - for every other word so unnecessary......it does not make a movie better.  That turns me off to.  




clifffaith said:


> There are very few movies we don't watch to the end, even if we say "well that was two wasted hours" when we finish. Uncut Gems got turned off after 30-40 minutes.



You lasted more than I did


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 19, 2021)

Because my husband has been snowboarding all day and then watching football all night (I hate January) I have been watching shows that would not appeal to him. First I watched Brigerton (Spelling?) on netflix and now I'm watching Virgin River. The scenery on Virgin River is spectacular so I looked up where it was filmed and it was filmed just north of Vancouver.  I should have guessed!


----------



## DJensen (Jan 19, 2021)

Just finished The Reckoning on Netflix - good plot twists throughout, ending a little meh!
Also, started watching The Bee Gees ( 2 hours) on HBOMax - very interesting as I was born in 1968 and so I knew abou their later songs, but not all of the albums in early 70s.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 19, 2021)

Lupin on Netflix.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 19, 2021)

clifffaith said:


> There are very few movies we don't watch to the end, even if we say "well that was two wasted hours" when we finish. Uncut Gems got turned off after 30-40 minutes.



I tried Uncut Gems due to all the praise and awards, but i found it annoying and turned it off as well.  Did not enjoy the part we watched.


----------



## emeryjre (Jan 19, 2021)

Jack Irish on Acorn TV is one of my favorite shows of the last 12 months.  Done by the Australian Broadcast Company.  Some great characters in Jack's life.  Watch the Movies first and then the 2 seasons if you decide to check it out.  IMDB.com will give you reviews if you would like to evaluate before you sign up for a free trial.


----------



## Paumavista (Jan 19, 2021)

We binged on "THE OFFICE" for the past 6 weeks, Fun!   Now we're watching Sopranos.   I've already binged "Game of Thrones" and "Breaking Bad" in the past 3 years....we just watch an episode or two each night for a couple weeks/months (makes it much easier to follow story lines and characters).   But I'd recommend both for anyone who hasn't seen them.  We also enjoyed "Fargo".   The Americans, Walking Dead & Lost were good shows but got gross & too rough for me at the end....too bad when a show loses everything interesting in the last season or so.  (Didn't like the end of Thrones either).    The Office has such a nice wrap-up.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jan 19, 2021)

Just finished Poldark (via Amazon Prime) last night.

Now we need to find another British program.  We're enjoying the British stuff (the storytelling, the costumes, the photography) so much more than American-made programming.


----------



## spirit1 (Jan 20, 2021)

We started watching Babylon Berlin a couple of weeks ago.  Watched the first season but could not make sense of it all.  Beautifully filmed German series with very compelling acting by the two main leads.  Decadent life in Berlin between the two wars is the background to a detective solving what is supposedly a vice crime.  Connections to the rise of Hitler and the corruption of local police are also subplots.  Throw in addiction issues and prostitution and it all adds up to a very dark show.  But it is beautifully filmed and acted and we hung in there.
When we watched the second season everything seemed to fall into place. We are just finishing Season 2 and looking forward to Season 3 and hopefully Season 4 when it airs on Netflix.

There is very little information on this show on the internet but I found this






						Wiki Index |  | Fandom
					






					babylon-berlin.fandom.com
				




I sure wish I had this explanation as we struggled to make sense of Season 1.  I can't find any good explanations for the other seasons yet but this should help a lot if you want to give this show a try.  Nothing on tv like it.  Cabaret for the ages without the music.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 20, 2021)

For those who are Star Wars fans, we watched Mandalorian series on Disney Plus over the holidays. Great to watch with family.


----------



## Luvtoride (Jan 27, 2021)

I just finished the 1st season of Call My Agent on Netflix. It’s a French TV series with sub-titles. If you don’t mind concentrating on the sub-titles, this show is very good. It’s a comedy with dramatic plot lines and great characters and real French movie stars.
There are 4 seasons on Netflix and no more will be made.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jme (Jan 27, 2021)

Recently said Belgravia and Lupin.....now adding Rebus (Amazon Prime).............. love all three of these


----------



## tompalm (Jan 28, 2021)

Vikings on Amazon - great entertainment 

WWII on Netflix- best documentary ever seen


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 28, 2021)

Paul_C said:


> One more to see is Tiger King on Netflix. Hard to believe but it’s a true story. Has Anyone else seen it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes - both my husband and I watched.  Crazy yes - crazier that it is true.

Lot's of talk about Schitt's Creek - this one might be my next one to watch.


----------



## TacoPie (Jan 28, 2021)

I have mainly been watching Hallmark movies. You start recognizing all the actors/actresses after a while!


----------



## rrsafety (Jan 28, 2021)

Samurai Gourmet on Netflix. In Japanese with English subtitles. Quirky and fun....
"Recent retiree Takeshi rediscovers his passion for food and life by getting in touch with his inner warrior and eating what he truly desires."


----------



## swditz (Jan 28, 2021)

never have been an intent syfi viewer but our son got us hooked on the 100 on netflix @ 3 weeks ago. Finally finished season 7 (91 episodes I think)
last night. I actually will miss watching the series.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 28, 2021)

This morning I watched the old cowboys tv shows Rawhide and Have Gun Will Travel.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 28, 2021)

Lupin is *excellent*. It's dubbed from French into English; we've discovered that the English dubbing and the English subtitles aren't the same.  We decided to just watch it with the subtitles--it's less distracting than the dubbing. I am just REALLY MAD that there are only five episodes! How is that a "season" ?!?

We've also been watching WandaVision. It's very...subtle, but great at what it's done so far. And, like with most things MCU, it's the long game....we're three episodes in, and the main conspiracy has not yet presented itself--just hinted at. (It helps if you are married to a professional comics artist who is very steeped in the Marvel comics canon.)


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 17, 2021)

We just finished a series on Netflix from 2002-2003 called "The Book Group". It's set in Scotland, pretty quirky, but we enjoyed it. It got better as we got further in. Now going to start Lupin per recommendations on this board. 

In my ongoing quest for feel-good movies I started looking for "Hope and Glory" and could not find it. It won a Golden Globe for Best Picture in 1997 and was nominated for an Academy Award for Best Picture the same year.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 17, 2021)

We watched The Dig on Netflix last weekend. Cliff calls me "archaeology girl" and for anyone fascinated with history and archaeology this story of finding a 7th century Anglo-Saxon burial ship on an estate in England just as WWII was starting was very good. We had never heard of the Sutton Hoo treasure, and enjoyed reading more about it after we saw the movie.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Feb 17, 2021)

amycurl said:


> Lupin is *excellent*. It's dubbed from French into English; we've discovered that the English dubbing and the English subtitles aren't the same.  We decided to just watch it with the subtitles--it's less distracting than the dubbing. I am just REALLY MAD that there are only five episodes! How is that a "season" ?!?
> 
> We've also been watching WandaVision. It's very...subtle, but great at what it's done so far. And, like with most things MCU, it's the long game....we're three episodes in, and the main conspiracy has not yet presented itself--just hinted at. (It helps if you are married to a professional comics artist who is very steeped in the Marvel comics canon.)



We enjoyed Lupin as well and understand a new season, for us, is near.  As to the short seasons, we have found that most European shows have much shorter seasons than occur in the US.  I think that is better, though I could have used about 8 of Lupin.  The reason I think it works, is that in the US the producers beat the hell out of the scripts, keep trying to extend successful shows as they make more money the longer they run and make even more when the rent or sell the show.  I think, and only think, that is less of an issue elsewhere in the world.

Having said all that, my wife and I have been starting out each viewing day with one or two episodes of The Amazing Race.  Amazon Prime has 31 seasons.  We have found it's a nice way to travel, in small bites.  
Just started watching Outlander.


----------



## presley (Feb 17, 2021)

I've been enjoying Lucifer on NetFlix. It's the first show that has kept my interest in a couple months now. I'm in season 3 of 5.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 28, 2021)

Last night on Prime Video we watched and enjoyed the documentary  "Hitsville, The Making of Motown". Lots of film footage I had never seen. Like an 8 year old  "Little" Stevie Wonder's first time in the studio, showing him sitting down or picking up and playing every instrument he could lay his hands on. Truly a musical genius.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2021)

We started watching OA on Netflix a few nights ago.  Strange show.  I will watch a few more episodes before we call it quits.  It's rather a dark show, and I need light and fun shows to watch.  I really did like Breaking Bad, and it was dark, especially the last couple of seasons.  Better Call Saul is another one I like, prequal to Breaking Bad.


----------



## jme (Mar 1, 2021)

Amazon Prime's "*New Tricks*"........very enjoyable, and lots of episodes. Older retired detectives (but still very astute!)
who tackle cold cases and solve them. Lots of humor along the way.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 2, 2021)

I am watching this morning the old Hill Street Blues tv shows.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 2, 2021)

We’ve been watching Somebody Feed Phil on Netflix. The host is the producer of Everybody Loves Raymond. He travels around the world and samples food in cities like Copenhagen, Saigon, San Francisco, New Orleans, Singapore, and many others. He usually eats at what is considered the best restaurant in the city and meets with local chefs and eats at places they recommend. Phil has one of the most expressive faces I’ve ever seen and has so much fun doing the show. He will talk to anyone he meets and sit down and eat with them. He‘s a real people person. He also talks about local history and foods. It’s a nice way to spend an hour visiting another city and culture and, perhaps, getting ideas a future vacation.


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 2, 2021)

If you enjoy political satire, "Irresistible" the movie has been released to HBO Max.  Very well done and don't miss the end. (stay for the credits).


----------



## shorep (Mar 3, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> I am watching this morning the old Hill Street Blues tv shows.


Yep,Amazon prime, and all the series of 'the blues' such good television, and being helped by Sylvias mother between shows, three chords,E,A, and D,strumming pattern to suit and tamping the A chords for the chorus.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 6, 2021)

Lately we've been binge watching lots of Smithsonian Channel via the CBS icon on Apple TV. Pick a series, and let it run. Today it's been "Humungous Moves," a series about how they move impossibly-large things from one place to another.  Rather a cool series, if you're a techie-geek like me.

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 7, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> We’ve been watching Somebody Feed Phil on Netflix. The host is the producer of Everybody Loves Raymond. He travels around the world and samples food in cities like Copenhagen, Saigon, San Francisco, New Orleans, Singapore, and many others. He usually eats at what is considered the best restaurant in the city and meets with local chefs and eats at places they recommend. Phil has one of the most expressive faces I’ve ever seen and has so much fun doing the show. He will talk to anyone he meets and sit down and eat with them. He‘s a real people person. He also talks about local history and foods. It’s a nice way to spend an hour visiting another city and culture and, perhaps, getting ideas a future vacation.



Thanks so much for the reccomendation! We started this tonight and the first episode was terrific! Looking forward to watching all four seasons with Cliff -- he watches almost no TV and this is something I can share with him.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 7, 2021)

Netflix movie " I Care A Lot" starring Rosamund Pike.  Kept us both guessing and entertained to the very end


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 7, 2021)

clifffaith said:


> Thanks so much for the reccomendation! We started this tonight and the first episode was terrific! Looking forward to watching all four seasons with Cliff -- he watches almost no TV and this is something I can share with him.


So glad you enjoyed it. We’re on the second season and watched the Buenos Aires episode  last night. It was great and really made me want a steak! He just has so much fun, it makes us feel good to see him enjoying the food and the people he visits with.

Oh, and when he video calls his parents each show, you really see where the ideas for Frank and Marie Barone came from!


----------



## cissy (Mar 7, 2021)

I am watching "The Ultimate Cowboy" hosted by Trace Adkins.  It's about true life challenges faced by the working cowboy.  I've found it to be very interesting, and a nice change of pace.


----------



## spirit1 (Mar 7, 2021)

sun starved Gayle said:


> We just finished a series on Netflix from 2002-2003 called "The Book Group". It's set in Scotland, pretty quirky, but we enjoyed it. It got better as we got further in. Now going to start Lupin per recommendations on this board.
> 
> In my ongoing quest for feel-good movies I started looking for "Hope and Glory" and could not find it. It won a Golden Globe for Best Picture in 1997 and was nominated for an Academy Award for Best Picture the same year.


I loved that movie...the best part, and I am a retired teacher was when Hitler bombed the school and the boy and grandfather got a stolen fall away from school!!!!


----------



## spirit1 (Mar 7, 2021)

spirit1 said:


> I loved that movie...the best part, and I am a retired teacher was when Hitler bombed the school and the boy and grandfather got a stolen fall away from school!!!!











						Watch Hope and Glory (1987) online free 123movies putlockers
					

Watch Hope and Glory (1987) online free HD. Watch Hope and Glory (1987) online in high quality - 123movies putlockers.




					1234movies.me
				




Try this site...hope it works for you


----------



## Brett (Mar 17, 2021)

American Factory on netflix - 
about a Chinese company starting operations in the US in an abandoned GM auto facility in Dayton Ohio


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 17, 2021)

Brett said:


> American Factory on netflix -
> about a Chinese company starting operations in the US in an abandoned GM auto facility in Dayton Ohio


I don‘t know if your serious or just trolling!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 17, 2021)

Now that Discovery+ has fully rolled out, I'm seeing "Every Episode" offerings of various HGTV programs.  It's nice catching up on things I missed the first time around.  Yesterday I rewatched the "Kitchen Cousins" series, and they added the second season, which I hadn't seen. First time I saw these shows, I felt like the two cousins were kind of out of their element.  This time around, I can appreciate the problem solving they went through. They're better at it than I first thought.  The shows hold up well, and are worth a watch, if you are thinking about kitchen remodeling.  (Don't ask - that conversation is happening at our place here in Nevada...  )

Dave


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 17, 2021)

Started Stanley Tucci Searching for Italy


----------



## Brett (Mar 17, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> I don‘t know if your serious or just trolling!



serious !

Many years ago I worked in a US based Japanese owned manufacturing plant and recognized similar situations
The documentary touches on labor unions, foreign management, blue collar workers, rust belt, factory automation, etc.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 17, 2021)

Brett said:


> serious !
> 
> Many years ago I worked in a US based Japanese owned manufacturing plant and recognized similar situations
> The documentary touches on labor unions, foreign management, blue collar workers, rust belt, factory automation, etc.


I have a BIL that worked in a Korean owned US based plant. I’m sure it was very similar.

And just for the record, I meant *you’re* in my previous post!


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 17, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Now that Discovery+ has fully rolled out, I'm seeing "Every Episode" offerings of various HGTV programs.  It's nice catching up on things I missed the first time around.  Yesterday I rewatched the "Kitchen Cousins" series, and they added the second season, which I hadn't seen. First time I saw these shows, I felt like the two cousins were kind of out of their element.  This time around, I can appreciate the problem solving they went through. They're better at it that I first thought.  The shows hold up well, and are worth a watch, if you are thinking about kitchen remodeling.  (Don't ask - that conversation is happening at our place here in Nevada...  )
> 
> Dave


Dave, I absolute love Discovery+. I’m slowly catching all the beach shows, House Hunters and HH International, an occasional Lakefront Bargain Hunt. We watch a Food Network offering (Chopped, Pioneer Woman, The Best Thing I Ever Ate, or Cutthroat Kitchen) at lunch/dinner every day. It’s worth every penny, even the extra $2 for the commercial-free version!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 17, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> Dave, I absolute love Discovery+. I’m slowly catching all the beach shows, House Hunters and HH International, an occasional Lakefront Bargain Hunt. We watch a Food Network offering (Chopped, Pioneer Woman, The Best Thing I Ever Ate, or Cutthroat Kitchen) at lunch/dinner every day. It’s worth every penny, even the extra $2 for the commercial-free version!



I didn’t expect I’d like it much, but they’ve expanded the programming so much, it’s like a whole new network. Kind of nice.

I’ve about given up on network TV. I can’t handle the commercials anymore.

Dave


----------



## spirit1 (Mar 18, 2021)

I got Yellowstone Season 1 out from our library.  It was for a 3 week loan and some of my former colleagues (I am retired) posted on Facebook that they did not like the series.  I had read good reviews about it so wanted to find out for myself.
My husband and I watched the first episode and although we thought it was beautifully filmed and well-acted, the cruelness of the characters was quite offputting.

Skip this next paragraph....I am off topic because it is about curling, my favorite sport but it is my reason for not finishing the first season.

However, we watched most of the first season and then the Canadian Brier came on.  I had been a curling fanatic when I was younger and to watch my favorite sport again really made my heart glad.  After being locked up for a year something from my past that held normal emotions was a joy.  Plus some of my favorite curlers were playing.  My personal favorite Glenn Howard had a snowmobiling accident and hurt his ribs.  So he asked his best curling friend and former opponent to substitute for him as skip (leader of the team)  The guy had not curled competitively for 6 years due to a torn up knee from a serious skiing accident but he decided to get his broom and skip a team in the Canadian Brier.  It would be like a favorite quarterback coming back into the game to fill in for an injured quarterback during the Superbowl. He was a former curling champion and just could not let this opportunity to play go by.  He did quite well, but could not quite win the series.

Because curling took up 10 days....3 games a day, I never did finish the first Season.  I have it out on loan and hope to get it again in a few weeks...but I just wanted to write about my first impressions.

Really well acted....a high quality soap opera...a cross between the Sopranos and Bonanza.  It is beautifully filmed and well acted.  Kevin Costner does a great job playing the patriarch of a huge ranch fighting the forces of development, Indian nationalism, feuding children and corrupt government officials....some of which he controls.  It is about power, the use and abuse of it.  The characters are all pretty ruthless and will do anything to get their way.  I have read some reviews and it is one of the most watched shows in America and they are filming the 4th season.

As a Canadian, I find that the characters do not reflect my values but I must admit that I am a retired teacher and probably lived a pretty sheltered life.   Some people say that they are glad that Yellowstone has been made because it reflects true American values, not the overly liberal namby pamby mealy mouthed offerings from today's shows.  Not my opinion but it seems to be quite common on media sites.  

So, the jury is still out for me.  I will finish the season and watch the second season.  That is all my library has right now...so interested in what others might think about Yellowstone.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 20, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Now that Discovery+ has fully rolled out, I'm seeing "Every Episode" offerings of various HGTV programs.  It's nice catching up on things I missed the first time around.  Yesterday I rewatched the "Kitchen Cousins" series, and they added the second season, which I hadn't seen. First time I saw these shows, I felt like the two cousins were kind of out of their element.  This time around, I can appreciate the problem solving they went through. They're better at it than I first thought.  The shows hold up well, and are worth a watch, if you are thinking about kitchen remodeling.  (Don't ask - that conversation is happening at our place here in Nevada...  )
> 
> Dave



We subscribe to whatever Xfinity package it is that gives us HGTV, Food Network, etc. now so I'm wondering how much is new and available only on Discovery Plus. If we got it, would we drop the package we have now? Knowing how it has worked in the past, there would probably be a channel or two in the package we wouldn't want to lose. What do you think of it?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2021)

Glynda said:


> We subscribe to whatever Xfinity package it is that gives us HGTV, Food Network, etc. now so I'm wondering how much is new and available only on Discovery Plus. If we got it, would we drop the package we have now? Knowing how it has worked in the past, there would probably be a channel or two in the package we wouldn't want to lose. What do you think of it?



Discovery+ lineup includes _*HGTV, Food Network, TLC, ID, OWN, Trvl, Magnolia Network* (preview),* Discovery, Planet Earth, Animal Planet, A&E, History, Lifetime, SCI, DIY Network, Cooking Channel, The Dodo, Popsugar, Now This, Seeker, Thrillist, Destination America, AHC*, and *Discovery Life* channels._  Not sure how many of those are considered networks, or even entire cable channels.  If you drop a cable subscription tier that only includes the above, you'd likely be ok.  But if there are things you watch not on the above channels only, then it might not be worthwhile.

My suggestion:  Invest the $6.99 for the commercial-free version of Discovery+ for a few months, and see how you like it.  You may find it satisfies your needs.  If you find yourself switching back to cable TV for things Discovery+ doesn't have, then you'll know what you're missing.  For me, doing away with the nonstop commercials was a real benefit.  Binge-watching series I enjoy makes it worth it.  Between Discovery+ and Paramount Plus (formerly the CBS add-on), I watch very little of regular cable these days.  I don't miss it, or the commercials.  

Dave


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 20, 2021)

The movie "Mank" on Netflix received 10 Oscar nominations, including Best Picture so we recently watched that. I liked it, my husband loved it. It's a movie you need to pay close attention to, or you miss something.

Also the movie "The Sound Of Metal" has been nominated for 8 Oscars including Best Picture so my husband watched that last night. I opted for the bathtub instead. He enjoyed it and said it was a really good movie.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 20, 2021)

The NCAA March Madness.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 20, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Discovery+ lineup includes _*HGTV, Food Network, TLC, ID, OWN, Trvl, Magnolia Network* (preview),* Discovery, Planet Earth, Animal Planet, A&E, History, Lifetime, SCI, DIY Network, Cooking Channel, The Dodo, Popsugar, Now This, Seeker, Thrillist, Destination America, AHC*, and *Discovery Life* channels._  Not sure how many of those are considered networks, or even entire cable channels.  If you drop a cable subscription tier that only includes the above, you'd likely be ok.  But if there are things you watch not on the above channels only, then it might not be worthwhile.
> 
> My suggestion:  Invest the $6.99 for the commercial-free version of Discovery+ for a few months, and see how you like it.  You may find it satisfies your needs.  If you find yourself switching back to cable TV for things Discovery+ doesn't have, then you'll know what you're missing.  For me, doing away with the nonstop commercials was a real benefit.  Binge-watching series I enjoy makes it worth it.  Between Discovery+ and Paramount Plus (formerly the CBS add-on), I watch very little of regular cable these days.  I don't miss it, or the commercials.
> 
> Dave



Commercial would be great.  We DVR all our cable programs and fast forward through the commercials but hubby puts me in charge of that and If I don't start fast forwarding right away he has something to say about it. Grrrr.  We get most of those. The commercials make one think they are going to miss out on new shows or new episodes. Magnolia's new one, Hometown guy's workshop show, etc. But like I thought, the package with those shows in them also has The Hallmark Channel.  The only channel my 99 year old mother likes to watch. I knew that would happen! Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2021)

Glynda said:


> Commercial would be great.  We DVR all our cable programs and fast forward through the commercials but hubby puts me in charge of that and If I don't start fast forwarding right away he has something to say about it. Grrrr.  We get most of those. The commercials make one think they are going to miss out on new shows or new episodes. Magnolia's new one, Hometown guy's workshop show, etc. But like I thought, the package with those shows in them also has The Hallmark Channel.  The only channel my 99 year old mother likes to watch. I knew that would happen! Thanks!



The thing about the Discovery+ channel is that if you like watching a certain show, say "House Hunters" on HGTV, for example, you can see every episode of every season, and watch them when you want to.  If you only watch them on the cable channel, you only see the current episode they're broadcasting.

Also the thing about watching on Discovery+ and similar, is the program is fully-recorded already.  You don't have to record or fast forward anything, and at the point where the commercial would normally be, it's a brief pause (like two seconds) on a black screen, then the next segment starts. It's pretty convenient.

Dave


----------



## Brett (Mar 20, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> The NCAA March Madness.



yes .... hope Virginia wins


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 20, 2021)

Brett said:


> yes .... hope Virginia wins


Yes, but hope Alabama wins!
I’ve been binge watching the tournament since 4pm Thursday afternoon. It’s my favorite sporting event of the year. So glad we have it back after missing last year.


----------



## Brett (Mar 21, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> Yes, but hope Alabama wins!
> I’ve been binge watching the tournament since 4pm Thursday afternoon. It’s my favorite sporting event of the year. So glad we have it back after missing last year.



Tide keeps rolling, Virginia exits early


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 21, 2021)

Brett said:


> Tide keeps rolling, Virginia exits early


Well, we didn’t exactly roll, but we survived a bad shooting day. There have been some great games, including Ohio-UVA. It’s been a very entertaining tournament, so far.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 21, 2021)

The biggest loser so far are Ohio State, Virginia , Texas and the VCU team .
The VCU program must be sick after forfeiting their game because of the positive COVID-19 test. IMHO.


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 21, 2021)

sun starved Gayle said:


> The movie "Mank" on Netflix received 10 Oscar nominations, including Best Picture so we recently watched that. I liked it, my husband loved it. It's a movie you need to pay close attention to, or you miss something.
> 
> Also the movie "The Sound Of Metal" has been nominated for 8 Oscars including Best Picture so my husband watched that last night. I opted for the bathtub instead. He enjoyed it and said it was a really good movie.



I watched “The Sound of Metal” a while ago before the Oscar nominations. Very well done but an unsatisfying ending IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glynda (Mar 21, 2021)

Enjoyed watching Unorthodox on Netflix and soon after watching it I listened to a Fresh Air podcast interviewing her and learned what was reality vs made up for the show, which was a lot.  

I've decided to try not to watch shows with only one season out. It leaves you hanging for possibly a long time.  Shall try to resist until more are released.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 11, 2021)

Our son signed up for the free trial of amazon prime so after Jack Ryan what should come next? I was thinking Yellowstone.


----------



## geoand (Apr 11, 2021)

Bosch is an exceptional series.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 11, 2021)

We are really enjoying “Atlantic Crossing” on PBS. It is set during WWII and is about FDR and  the Crown Princess of Norway. FDR took she and her children in as refugees when America was still officially neutral. Really interesting show.


----------



## Brett (Apr 25, 2021)

The Lost Kitchen on Discovery +

Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee on Netflix


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 26, 2021)

Tacoma said:


> Our son signed up for the free trial of amazon prime so after Jack Ryan what should come next? I was thinking Yellowstone.



Animal Kingdom on prime. 4 seasons starring Ellen Barkin as the matriarch of a so cal crime family with her boys. Compelling, suspenseful and addicting to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 26, 2021)

Brett said:


> The Lost Kitchen on Discovery +
> 
> Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee on Netflix


I watched the first episode of The Lost Kitchen after I saw your post. I had somehow missed it on the guide. I enjoyed it very much and can’t wait to watch the remaining episodes to see how they get through the pandemic. I wish they had gone into more detail about how she actually acquired the restaurant (she was broke and living with her parents?) and how it’s reputation grew so that people from all over the country grew to learn about it and want to eat there. It was sketchy on those details but, otherwise, very enjoyable!


----------



## Brett (Apr 26, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> I watched the first episode of The Lost Kitchen after I saw your post. I had somehow missed it on the guide. I enjoyed it very much and can’t wait to watch the remaining episodes to see how they get through the pandemic. I wish they had gone into more detail about how she actually acquired the restaurant (she was broke and living with her parents?) and how it’s reputation grew so that people from all over the country grew to learn about it and want to eat there. It was sketchy on those details but, otherwise, very enjoyable!



It's a similar format to "A Chef's Life" which was on PBS a few years ago.  Googling brings a few more personal details on her backstory before the restaurant.
Weird that you have to enter a lottery to get a dinner reservation

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/01/dining/the-lost-kitchen-maine-erin-french.html


----------



## jme (Jun 3, 2021)

OK, people, I rescued this thread from PAGE 9....that should be criminal.

Just finished watching *"Bodyguard"*, a British series on Netflix.......it's tremendous!!!!!!! 
Only 6 episodes in Season 1, and not sure if there will be another......it's in limbo. Hasn't been renewed and hasn't been cancelled either.
But regardless, it's a great series, worth the look. If nothing else, a great long movie!!!!

Check it out, now one of my favorites.......nice storyline and great acting, a real thriller.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks for the rescue. Lately I’ve been watching “Restored” on HGTV via Discovery Plus. The show is about restoring Arts & Crafts and Craftsman homes back to their original style. Awesome series, and hits me right in the remodeling heart.

Dave


----------



## jme (Jun 3, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks for the rescue. Lately I’ve been watching “Restored” on HGTV via Discovery Plus. The show is about restoring Arts & Crafts and Craftsman homes back to their original style. Awesome series, and hits me right in the remodeling heart.Dave



What wonderful things, Craftsman Style homes and the Arts & Crafts movement! 
EVERY town in the USA has examples!!!!
My favorites, btw, and apparently everyone else's. They're universally loved.
We don't have one, but if we were younger, perhaps starting out.... or older and close to retiring, we would.
They are so appealing and esthetically amazing. There's definitely a resurgence in popularity, and for good cause......
So, good point on the HGTV show "Restored", we'll check it out......... as if we didn't love the network already!!!!!
Thanks, much appreciated.
BTW, Hope you're still loving life out there........I enjoy keeping up as an admirer from afar.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 4, 2021)

jme said:


> BTW, Hope you're still loving life out there........I enjoy keeping up as an admirer from afar.



It's great here.  Exactly what we wanted.  The house updates are getting closer to being finished.  One step at a time.  Stay tuned! 

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jun 4, 2021)

Portlandia --- leaving netflix June 9


----------



## jme (Jun 11, 2021)

Netflix's* Designated Survivor* with Kiefer Sutherland....(and lots of other stars too).........
At first a few months ago I heard about it and thought it kind of a hokey subject matter, but rest assured, it's anything but hokey--- 
actually it's the opposite, and I couldn't have been more wrong!
It's a top notch series with wonderful acting and a compelling storyline...I'm fully on board after several episodes into Season 1, 
and very thankful that there are a whole bunch of episodes because I absolutely love it.  In fact I cannot turn it off. 
Each episode is a reasonable and easy 42+/- minutes, and very doable regarding number of episodes per night. 
I have watched at least 5 episodes at each sitting, and even then I don't want to stop ....... It's great, and I'm sure you'll like it too.
It contains characters you'll love, and ones you'll come to despise----a product of truly fine acting!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 11, 2021)

Watching The NCAA Women Softball Tournament between Oklahoma and Florida State.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2021)

Really enjoyed Friday Night Lights with Kyle Chandler and Connie Britton.  Just finished the last season and so sorry it's over.  We watched it originally and enjoyed bingeing it over the last few weeks.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 26, 2021)

Currently watching Longmire and Bloodline on Netflix. We like both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 26, 2021)

jme said:


> Netflix's* Designated Survivor* with Kiefer Sutherland....(and lots of other stars too).........
> At first a few months ago I heard about it and thought it kind of a hokey subject matter, but rest assured, it's anything but hokey---
> actually it's the opposite, and I couldn't have been more wrong!
> It's a top notch series with wonderful acting and a compelling storyline...I'm fully on board after several episodes into Season 1,
> ...


Unfortunately they didn't renew it for a fourth season, according to what I read. I enjoyed the first three though. Kiefer's most compelling stuff since 24.


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 26, 2021)

Luvtoride said:


> Animal Kingdom on prime. 4 seasons starring Ellen Barkin as the matriarch of a so cal crime family with her boys. Compelling, suspenseful and addicting to watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've almost finished Season 5 of this via TNT On Demand. This show is sort of addicting in a similar way that the series Bloodline keeps you coming back. Everyone's bad, and you keep wondering if they're just going to keep getting worse, but the acting's good and the plot lines are exciting (and excessively violent at times), so it's hard to turn away from it.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 26, 2021)

On TUBI Patti has been watching Midsomer Murders starting at Season 1 Episode 1. I think she is up to Season 12.


----------



## Dori (Sep 26, 2021)

I just finished watching the Bosch series on Amazon Prime. Apart from all the "F" bombs, I loved it, just as I have loved all of Michael Connelly's Bosch books.

I also enjoyed Designated Survivor, starring Canada's very own Keifer Sutherland.

Dori


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 26, 2021)

Been binge watching "Hacks" on HBO Max. Jean Smart (You'll remember her as the Secretary at the Sugarbaker offices on "Designing Women") plays an aging Las Vegas stand-up comic who is trying to keep her career afloat.  (Think of a cross between Joan Rivers and Debbie Reynolds in their later years.)  Jean is absolutely riveting as the comedian character, and is brilliant in the role.  She just won the Emmy for this, and it is completely deserved.  She is just excellent to watch.  Season One has completed filming, and the show has been renewed for a second season.  Absolutely worth the watch.

Dave


----------



## Glynda (Sep 26, 2021)

I've discovered Jack Whitehall: Travels with My Father on Netflix. I laugh so much it hurts.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 27, 2021)

We just started watching Jack Whitehall: Travels with my Father as well, so funny!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 27, 2021)

I am actually so sad to be done with Friday Night Lights after watching it through the second time.  I loved the characters and wish thye would have done something more with it, but they did tie things up pretty well at the end.  

Still looking for another great show to watch and have yet to find anything good like that.  I just started watching The 4400 again but not sure I want to watch that one a second time.  I don't think Rick watched with me the first time.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 27, 2021)

Watching the Ryder Club and Team USA whipped the European Team.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 27, 2021)

I don't watch much TV at all - but when I do I'm usually fine with a rerun or new episodes of Law and Order SVU or Dateline  (I know, so exciting).   

Regarding SVU:    Am I the only one that doesn't need to see Benson and Stabler as a couple?    They keep dangling this idea that they are true loves....I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 27, 2021)

mdurette said:


> I don't watch much TV at all - but when I do I'm usually fine with a rerun or new episodes of Law and Order SVU or Dateline  (I know, so exciting).
> 
> Regarding SVU:    Am I the only one that doesn't need to see Benson and Stabler as a couple?    They keep dangling this idea that they are true loves....I'm just not seeing it.


I watch all of the Law & Order franchise reruns.  My favorites are the original Law & Order.  It's fun seeing how many people who have gone on to have big careers play small roles there.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 28, 2021)

Glynda said:


> I've discovered Jack Whitehall: Travels with My Father on Netflix. I laugh so much it hurts.



I had never heard of Jack Whirehall before. Watched an episode of Travels last night and today watched a comedy special. Thanks for the referral -- looking forward to continuing the series.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2021)

jme said:


> Netflix's* Designated Survivor* with Kiefer Sutherland....(and lots of other stars too).........
> At first a few months ago I heard about it and thought it kind of a hokey subject matter, but rest assured, it's anything but hokey---
> actually it's the opposite, and I couldn't have been more wrong!
> It's a top notch series with wonderful acting and a compelling storyline...I'm fully on board after several episodes into Season 1,
> ...



We are on last few episodes of House, Queens Gambit and Dexter so we will soon give it a try. We enjoyed Kiefer in 24 as Jack Baur so why not.

Bill


----------



## jme (Oct 4, 2021)

Netflix's* The Cook of Castamar*.........season 1 ........it's wonderful!!!! 

Based on the novel "La cocinera de Castamar" by Fernando J. Muñez

It's done in British English and we are so hooked. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 4, 2021)

Watching The Good Doctor on the ABC Nerwork


----------



## Glynda (Oct 5, 2021)

Watched the 10 episodes of The Maid on Netflix last week. Depressing but good and a reminder of the difficulties of seeking public assistance.


----------



## presley (Oct 5, 2021)

Evil is my favorite show right now. I used to look forward to going to church on Sundays, but now I look forward to watching Evil. Next week is the last episode of the season. It's on Paramount + which has a 2 month trial for .99/month via Amazon.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 5, 2021)

Sorry, repeat post.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 6, 2021)

Last night I watched the Boston Red Sox defeat the Yankees again in a playoff game.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 6, 2021)

We started watching Stanley Tucci Searching  for Italy last night on the advice of a Tugger on this thread and really enjoyed it. Beautiful scenery, a little mini vacation.

Earlier, we started Animal Kingdom, also on a Tugger’s advice.  Really grabs your attention. Very Intense. I plan on finishing the series, but not right now. Sometimes you just need something more soothing.

I am happy to have this thread, it helps me find shows we can watch together, especially now that winter is coming.

My go-to rewatch show is Antique Roadshow. I love it. I used to watch it every Sunday night and my youngest (now 30) would get up and dance to the theme music in front of the TV. I wish I would have made a video of it. I love the UK version too. My husband just does not get the appeal of the show.

His go-to is watching what we call “kayak porn” videos on YouTube. Videos of guys with GoPros on their helmets going down white water. He is a kayaker himself, and I’m not. All the videos look the same to me.

When I watch HGTV he calls it watching “house porn.”

Thanks for all the suggestions, keep ‘em coming.


----------



## Limace (Oct 6, 2021)

Ooh-my sisters-in-law we’re just in Italy and kept thanking Stanley Tucci and I couldn’t figure out why-we will have to watch. 

We are loving the Netflix show Ragnarok, which is in Norwegian. I’m complete contrast, so excited that GBBO is back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett (Oct 8, 2021)

The Squid Game on Netflix ..... weird Korean dystopian


----------



## Stressy (Oct 11, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Been binge watching "Hacks" on HBO Max. Jean Smart (You'll remember her as the Secretary at the Sugarbaker offices on "Designing Women") plays an aging Las Vegas stand-up comic who is trying to keep her career afloat.  (Think of a cross between Joan Rivers and Debbie Reynolds in their later years.)  Jean is absolutely riveting as the comedian character, and is brilliant in the role.  She just won the Emmy for this, and it is completely deserved.  She is just excellent to watch.  Season One has completed filming, and the show has been renewed for a second season.  Absolutely worth the watch.
> 
> Dave



FANTASTIC SHOW! 

I saw Hannah Einbinder open for Chelsea Handler at a comedy club the month before we went into lockdown here in Calif. My last pre Covid night out. Sigh. I found her very funny. Very dry wit. And I thought, who is this person? I'd never heard of her. Then, I see she's cast in Hacks and I was all in. I clapped when Jean Smart won the Emmy. 

Currently, we just finished the first season of Ted Lasso (Apple TV) Delightful and just what the Doctor ordered to climb out of my current funk.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 16, 2021)

Just finished Maid on Netflix. I really liked it. Gave me a lot to think about and took me back to my teen years when I worked as a motel maid.


----------



## Dori (Oct 18, 2021)

I just finished watching "Judy" on Netflix. I really enjoyed it and Renee Zellweger did an amazing job!

Dori


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 22, 2021)

We paid $20.99 to stream the movie “Respect” about Aretha Franklin. It was excellent. Jennifer Hudson deserves an academy award. Highly recommended.


----------



## spirit1 (Oct 22, 2021)

DId you know there is a new Law and Order series coming?


Luanne said:


> I watch all of the Law & Order franchise reruns.  My favorites are the original Law & Order.  It's fun seeing how many people who have gone on to have big careers play small roles there.


----------



## spirit1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I watch all of the Law & Order franchise reruns.  My favorites are the original Law & Order.  It's fun seeing how many people who have gone on to have big careers play small roles there.


This,








						‘Law & Order’ to Return for Season 21 on NBC
					

The original “Law & Order” will return to NBC with new episodes for Season 21, nearly a dozen years after the series signed off after a 20-year run. Rick Eid will serve as showrunne…




					variety.com


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 22, 2021)

Just finished Ted Lasso, another season should be good with the new West Ham manager.

Enjoyed Animal Kingdom, seeing the Oceanside locations.

Finished The North Water with Colin Farrell, dark series, he looked terrible, overweight and greasy hair.

Watched Dune last night on HBO Max, good remake and looks like it will be another new franchise ala Star Wars.

I’m going to try out Hacks, thanks for the suggestion.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spirit1 (Oct 23, 2021)

sun starved Gayle said:


> We just finished a series on Netflix from 2002-2003 called "The Book Group". It's set in Scotland, pretty quirky, but we enjoyed it. It got better as we got further in. Now going to start Lupin per recommendations on this board.
> 
> In my ongoing quest for feel-good movies I started looking for "Hope and Glory" and could not find it. It won a Golden Globe for Best Picture in 1997 and was nominated for an Academy Award for Best Picture the same year.



One of my favorite movies too...hope you can view it.









						Hope and Glory (1987) | Full Movie | w/ Sarah Miles, Sammi Davis, Sebastian Rice-Edwards, David Hayman, Geraldine Muir
					

Drama |  War Comedy | UK | English | Colour | 113min w/ Sarah Miles, Sammi Davis, Sebastian Rice-Edwards, David Hayman, Geraldine Muir Director John Boorman pulled a few stylistic pages from Chabrol and Fellini for the intensely autobiographical Hope and Glory.  The film is set in London during...




					ok.ru


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 23, 2021)

Houston defeating the Boston Red Sox *5 to 0.*


----------



## jme (Oct 24, 2021)

Watched two action movies tonight on Netflix.....both were very good, and were a nice change from the several series we've been watching.
So for only a 1.5 - 2 hour commitment, either of these is very enjoyable:

*Security*.......with Antonio Banderas and Ben Kingsley

*The Old Guard*....with Charlize Theron


----------



## spirit1 (Oct 25, 2021)

spirit1 said:


> I got Yellowstone Season 1 out from our library.  It was for a 3 week loan and some of my former colleagues (I am retired) posted on Facebook that they did not like the series.  I had read good reviews about it so wanted to find out for myself.
> My husband and I watched the first episode and although we thought it was beautifully filmed and well-acted, the cruelness of the characters was quite offputting.
> 
> Skip this next paragraph....I am off topic because it is about curling, my favorite sport but it is my reason for not finishing the first season.
> ...


Update....we have watched three seasons of Yellowstone and are HOOKED.  Will need to wait until our library gets the fourth season....Kevin Costner is still a great actor but it looks like his daughter and the man who runs the ranch are gaining in popularity.  Great ensemble acting.  Really enjoying the series.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 25, 2021)

jme said:


> Netflix's* The Cook of Castamar*.........season 1 ........it's wonderful!!!!
> 
> Based on the novel "La cocinera de Castamar" by Fernando J. Muñez
> 
> ...



I really enjoyed that series, though by the end it felt very "cheap romance novel" to me.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 25, 2021)

I will be watching the baseball World Series games between The Astros and The Braves.


----------



## jme (Oct 26, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I really enjoyed that series, though by the end it felt very "cheap romance novel" to me.



Totally agree, but I still couldn't stop watching because I wanted to see how it played out, and specifically,
I wanted to see if the characters I came to hate got their just rewards, lol. They did, so it was worth it.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 26, 2021)

I am watching #12 Dusty Baker, the Houston ASTROS baseball manager take the field for The World Series. Good night Tuggers.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2021)

Golden State Warriors
La Brea
The Voice
CSI Vegas
Will watch the new season of Yellowstone
Will watch the new season of Outlander


----------



## easyrider (Oct 26, 2021)

Brett said:


> The Squid Game on Netflix ..... weird Korean dystopian



Are you liking this ? I heard it's pretty good. I like weird shows so we might try it out.

Bill


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 27, 2021)

The Atlanta Braves beat the Houston Astros in game one of The World Series 6 to 2.


----------



## spirit1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Limace said:


> Ooh-my sisters-in-law we’re just in Italy and kept thanking Stanley Tucci and I couldn’t figure out why-we will have to watch.
> 
> We are loving the Netflix show Ragnarok, which is in Norwegian. I’m complete contrast, so excited that GBBO is back!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good comment on Ragnarok.  Started watching it and am really enjoying it.  The main actor is fascinating to watch but the others are very good too.  Not a fan of fantasy shows but this is so low key but well done...it keeps you hanging on.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 27, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Are you liking this ? I heard it's pretty good. I like weird shows so we might try it out.
> 
> Bill



I just finished this last night. I found it strangely addictive. My wife hated it and left the the room when I watched it.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 27, 2021)

Is anyone watching What We Do in the Shadows on FX/Hulu? I love it. It's based on the movie, about a bunch of vampire roommates making their way in modern-day Auckland. The TV series has relocated them to Staten Island. Very funny.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 28, 2021)

We finished the Midsomer Murders on TUBI and are not watching Inspector Alleyn Series. Also on TUBI.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 15, 2022)

GetawaysRus said:


> Just finished Poldark (via Amazon Prime) last night.
> 
> Now we need to find another British program.  We're enjoying the British stuff (the storytelling, the costumes, the photography) so much more than American-made programming.


That was one of the best series I have ever watched in my lifetime.  I loved it.  

Did you find something else equally great?  

I am struggling to find some new shows to watch.  I am so tired of the cop shows on the networks.  

I loved Suits.  Too bad it ended.  Loved Breaking Bad but really disliked Walter by the end and had no sympathy for him whatsoever.  

Any ideas? 

I keep waiting for the new Bosch and for Mrs. Maisel's next season.  What is the deal with Mrs. Maisel?  

Hoping for another season of Jack Ryan.  

If I have to watch another FBI Most Wanted or the other FBI shows another night, I think I will go crazy.  It's all so depressing.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 15, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Golden State Warriors
> La Brea
> The Voice
> CSI Vegas
> ...


Never got into Outlander.  Our daughter loves it.  

1883 on Paramount + is the background of Yellowstone.  That is one great show.

I also loved Longmire.  Thought I wouldn't like it after a few episodes but really got into it.  That is on Netflix.


----------



## jrb916 (Apr 15, 2022)

I keep waiting for the new Bosch and for Mrs. Maisel's next season.  What is the deal with Mrs. Maisel?  

Hoping for another season of Jack Ryan.  
[/QUOTE]

Did you see the Mrs. Maisel season that premiere in feb/March?  We watched it over a weekend & was underwhelmed by it.  

If you liked Poldark, we also liked Outlander, Brigerton & the Gilded Age from similar time periods.

I’m also waiting for the next season of Jack Ryan.  What takes Amazon so long to film 6-10 episodes?


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 15, 2022)

Slow Horses on Apple TV+

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 15, 2022)

Here are few more British programs that I don't think have been mentioned in this thread:
1. River - Stellen Skarsgard plays the lead, and is very good in this as a disturbed detective. This one is a bit odd, and will have you scratching your head at times. But keep watching all the way to the end. The ending (the dance scene on the street) is fabulous, and it's only then that you realize that it's a love story within a cop show.
2. The Courier - This is a movie rather than a series. We're suckers for most things that have Benedict Cumberbatch in them. He's a very talented actor. After you watch this, you may want to search for other things he's been in. He is different is every movie or series that we have seen.
3. We're currently working our way through Silent Witness. This is also quite different. It's a crime series, but the heroes are forensic pathologists who piece together solutions to crimes based on their findings from examination of the dead body (the "silent witness" to the crime). Fair warning: the post mortems do get gritty at times, so this might be a bit much for the squeamish.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2022)

We didn't like Yellowstone until we watched 1883. Now we are watching Yellowstone and have about 4 episodes left to go on season 4. Usually if the tv is on its playing you tube music or videos that interest us.

Bill


----------



## Wingo99 (Apr 15, 2022)

Been watching NYPD blue and Sons of Anarchy.  It's going to take me a while to make it through all these episodes.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 16, 2022)

Watching Law and Order : SUV Espiodes.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Apr 16, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Loved Breaking Bad but really disliked Walter by the end and had no sympathy for him whatsoever.


I binge-watched the series last November/December. I also felt Walter got what he deserved, but that was the point.

My family, except for me, had been watching _This Is Us_ since it started in 2016. The series ends next month, and DW wanted me to catch up so we could watch the last episodes together. So I recently spent a month watching the whole series to date (99 episodes). Got caught up a week ago.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 16, 2022)

We watch a lot of TUBI or Peacock. Lots of old movies and TV Shows. Currently Monarch of the Glen.


----------

